# What's in your blind bag?



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the one tool or item you don't leave without? (Besides gun, license, liver, etc.)

For me, I never leave without a pair of binoculars. When it gets slow, I watch to see where the ducks are headed to and sometimes head their way.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Small flat head screw driver. I have had buddies guns jam a shell that wont extract. It was as if I was the savior of the marsh! 

Bug Spray-- thats a given


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thermos full of hot, black coffee!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What's the one tool or item you don't leave without? (Besides gun, license, liver, etc.)
> 
> For me, I never leave without a pair of binoculars. When it gets slow, I watch to see where the ducks are headed to and sometimes head their way.


Why do you carry a liver in your bag? 

I always have a Leatherman tool, gun oil, butt wipe, guidebook, snacks, headlamp, calls, beanie, and shells.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

im going to be adding tools to mine this year. battery jumper. found a small on that will charge my phone and jump the boat if I need to


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So far so good. No crack pipes !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Garbage sacks, so I can pick up yer empties.

.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Quackheads in the marsh*



JerryH said:


> So far so good. No crack pipes !!


Jerry -fortunately I have yet to see a crackpipe (I did have a boat I named the quackpipe though) in the marsh, even at FB. I have seen some really stupid hunters that I'd happily label as crackheads though.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I also cannot forget the pantyhose!! Can be used for so many things, but keeps that prize mounting bird in perfect form for the freezer.


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

Most everything listed above plus EAR PROTECTION. Wish I had started using it many years ago and my hearing would be much better than it is.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

curlycoyote said:


> Most everything listed above plus EAR PROTECTION. Wish I had started using it many years ago and my hearing would be much better than it is.


WHAT?
:ear:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

He said everything above is pure perfection.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

curlycoyote said:


> EAR PROTECTION. Wish I had started using it many years ago and my hearing would be much better than it is.


I wish I would have too.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ear protection? How do you keep your balance or hear ducks or geese with plugged ears?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Ear protection? How do you keep your balance or hear ducks or geese with plugged ears?


The ear muffs are easy to slip on and off.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Garbage sacks, so I can pick up yer empties.
> 
> .


Uh....garbage sacks, so I can pick up yer empties and yer ear plugs.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Uh....garbage sacks, so I can pick up yer empties and yer ear plugs.
> .


And..........The empty Rockstar cans, Starbucks coffee cups, Twizzler wrappers, Hostess Twinkie boxes, empty Vape Juice bottles, broken white framed sunglasses, and a flat brimmed hat they left behind with all the other garbage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> And..........The empty Rockstar cans, Starbucks coffee cups, Twizzler wrappers, Hostess Twinkie boxes, empty Vape Juice bottles, broken white framed sunglasses, and a flat brimmed hat they left behind with all the other garbage.


Yeah, I hear ya, there's a lot of Twinkies out in the marsh.

Uh...I forgot to mention live shotgun shells, used baby diapers, and hundreds, perhaps millions, of plastic water bottles.

You found a flat brimmed hat? Camo? Is it for sale?

.


----------

